# Grinder SOS



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

So went to make my first coffee of the day had Hit the coffee machine on to warm up came back 30 mins later,

Turned on the grinder and initially I thought I has a strone caught in it because there was a spinning rattle, this quickly subsided and was replaced with that noise you never want to hear frying electrical parts.

So no coffee now until a replacement grinder can be sourced


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

That sucks, you not got a hand grinder you can use till one is sourced?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Ouch. Maybe a fault in a burr or gear that's caused a bit to fracture?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Unfortunately not m8 it was only way of getting a brew, I know it wasn't the best of grinders but the had a good rep for lasting (mdf gaggia) I was only making 4-5 espresso a day on it hardly high demand id of thought lol


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Maybe scott, I'm not going to put any money into it maybe get 10 quid for it on fleabay


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You only bought it recently didn't you?

Have you stripped down and found what is wrong with it?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

No m8 I've had it about a year n a half , it was still cracking when I switched it off at the switch on the body had to go to the mains switch for it to stop crackling and I know very little about electrical stuff to diagnos anything unfortunately, and it probably cost more in parts than it's worth lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Worth just opening up though in case a wire is shorting?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Unplug it first though yeah


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Lol yeah a loose connection I could spot, ok off to strip this piece of crap down in the smallest of hopes it's fix able (by me) wish me luck I'm gunna need it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Good luck dude


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Cheers dave half way in realised I can't get in from the top and don't have the daft connection needed to unscrew the bottom plate off ffs lol off to b&q to get the bit lol


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Bad times, good luck. Im guessing 1 year warranty and not 2 then ? :-(


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

Bugger! Have a Mignon I can lend to you if you're at the Titan grinder day Sunday.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice gesture obnic, love this forum for generosity....


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Obnic said:


> Bugger! Have a Mignon I can lend to you if you're at the Titan grinder day Sunday.


Very generous indeed obnic and thank-you for the kind offer, but I'm afraid the logistics are insane as I'm in Northern Ireland lol


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Ok Sooooo had no luck getting the bit I needed to open the bottom, I've put it back together and it has turned on but it rumbles badly when I turn it off.

The screw on the bottom looked like the type were the bit looks like a cog or gear but it also has this micro Nipple thing in the centre so I have no idea what it's called or where to get a bit to fit it


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Star pin i believe?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/271535464778?limghlpsr=true&hlpv=2&ops=true&viphx=1&hlpht=true&lpid=108&device=c&adtype=pla&crdt=0&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108&ff19=0

Not sure what size you need though...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Ok Sooooo had no luck getting the bit I needed to open the bottom, I've put it back together and it has turned on but it rumbles badly when I turn it off.
> 
> The screw on the bottom looked like the type were the bit looks like a cog or gear but it also has this micro Nipple thing in the centre so I have no idea what it's called or where to get a bit to fit it


They are called "TORX" bits, with the nipple in the centre they become security TORX. Usually available as a small set. The tit in the centre can usually be broken off using a punch and a hammer. Try that and see if an allen key will fit !!!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yes torx is what I need, I have a few already but they are solid in the centre and I have no idea like froggystyle said what size I need either I'm thinking I might use the enforcer aka hammer idea, very annoying Thus far .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you have a dremel type tool, grind the little nipple off?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

No m8 I don't, not the sort of thing id use, (says the man desperately needing one) but thanks for the idea


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Do you have a drill?


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Tiny tamper said:


> Ok Sooooo had no luck getting the bit I needed to open the bottom, I've put it back together and it has turned on but it rumbles badly when I turn it off.
> 
> The screw on the bottom looked like the type were the bit looks like a cog or gear but it also has this micro Nipple thing in the centre so I have no idea what it's called or where to get a bit to fit it


From your description so far (and your claimed DIY prowess), I would recommend a lump hammer and a new grinder.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Yes unfortunately once it was cleaned and all put back together again it had died, so it will be in the pay forward section for parts


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

hahaaa... found this thread via your "Pay it Forward" post.

I had a similar crackling noise from an MDF that happened when I had a leak from my Isomac drip tray (ok, not so much a leak as an overflow... must remember to empty it in future). The grinder was sat on a pool of water and moisture was getting in through the bottom vents. I left it on the radiator overnight and it was fine.

I'm confused by your attempts at getting the bottom off as I've always gone in from the top. Have you tried checking the internal fuse?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

In another blow on the grinder front, my other half took it accidentally to the skip , what a day







but a big thanks to all who tried to save it


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

LoL.. how do you "accidently" skip something... sounds more like the did it on purpose, maybe its their way of telling you to get a new grinder


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

I think taking it to the skip is unequivocal and irrevocable permission to phone CoffeeChap and give him a budget and a finders fee.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

marcuswar said:


> LoL.. how do you "accidently" skip something... sounds more like the did it on purpose, maybe its their way of telling you to get a new grinder





Obnic said:


> I think taking it to the skip is unequivocal and irrevocable permission to phone CoffeeChap and give him a budget and a finders fee.


.... or a subtle hint that your days a a Coffee Geek are numbered.

Wait a day or two - if the espresso machine mysteriously develops a terminal fault?? Watch out!!!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

If u knew my wife ud understand lol, I had it set in the back hall near the stuff she was taking and I said it broken, but then I thought of passing it on to someone or several who may need parts on here but she forgot that bit lol, and I thought it was the blokes who didn't listen.

Apologies marcus maybe Nxt time


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

No worries... I was more concerned you were throwing out something that was repairable


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Unfortunately the wife wasn't lol


----------

